# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Pyetje për te krishterët – përgjigjeje vetëm nga te krishterët !

## EuroStar1

> *"....fëlligështarët, shortarët dhe idhujtarët..."!*
> 
> 
> 
> _"U bënë! Unë jam Alfa dhe Omega! Fillimi dhe Mbarimi! Atij që ka etje unë do t’i jap falas nga burimi i jetës.
> 
> Ngadhënjyesi do t’i trashëgojë këto edhe unë do të jem Hyji i tij e ai biri im.
> 
> Kurse frikacakët, të pafetë dhe të ndytët, vrastarët e fëlligështarët, shortarët dhe idhujtarët dhe të gjithë rrenacakët trashëgimin e kanë në liqenin që digjet me zjarr dhe me sulfur".
> ...


Tono, me fal qe po hy ketu, por i ndjek me vemendje postimet e tua dhe desha te me sqarosh pak per kete rrjeshtin biblik nese mundesh.

Une psh: Jam shum frikacak ndaj disa rrethanave te ndryshme qe mund te me ndodhin dhe shpesh largohem si lepur, po ashtu jam edhe i pafe, sepse akoma nuk bindem me leksionet fetare, poashtu, nuk ma mer mendja qe ka njeri qe mos te kete genjyer te pakten nja 1000 here gjat jetes se vet.

Tani pyetja eshte se te gjitha keto jane pjese e natyres se njeriut qe e krijoj " Zoti " dhe ai liqeni me squfur dhe zjarr , me duket si gjykim paksa i renduar per keto lloj kadegorish. ! Ndersa per kriminelet , nuk di ca te them por besoj qe edhe ata deri diku jane te barabarte me kriminelet fetare qe vrasin ne emer te " Zoti-t"... Sepse fundja te gjith kriminelet qe vrasin per arsye te ndryshme , qofshin ato fetare, ekonomike, etj, e kane nje alibi per tu mbrojtur dhe per tu shfajsuar...Pastaj , ku eshte meshira e pafund e Zoti-t ?

Nuk je i obliguar te me sqarosh ( Megjthse do me pelqente nje sqarim nga ana jote ) dhe po te duash mund edhe ta fshish si postim.

Te pershendes vlla

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Eurostar 1, nuk po merrem me pergjigjen se Toni mund te jete me i pershtashem por lidhur me leksionet fetare do te thoja mos gjyko dicka nga fasada. E *verteta* eshte si ajo lulja qe ka mbire mbi bajga. Leksionet fetare nuk jane te pershtatshme per te gjithe stadet  shpirterore madje per disa kryejne funksionin e kundert. Eshte pak a shume si femija qe ka qef vetem embelsirat dhe nuk ka qef supen me perime saqe nganjehere eshte gati ta vjelle. Por kur rritet pak, jane pikerisht embelsirat qe nuk ha dot me. Njeriu duhet te shohe pertej fasades me syte e shpirtit dhe atehere do gjeje ate qe kerkon. Ne fillim drita te bezdis ne mengjes saqe te duket sikur te verboi por pastaj kur syte mesohen me te dhe erresira largohet ajo behet *gjithcka* per njeriun.

----------


## EuroStar1

> >>> Eurostar 1, nuk po merrem me pergjigjen se Toni mund te jete me i pershtashem por lidhur me leksionet fetare do te thoja mos gjyko dicka nga fasada. E *verteta* eshte si ajo lulja qe ka mbire mbi bajga. *Leksionet fetare nuk jane te pershtatshme per te gjithe stadet  shpirterore madje per disa kryejne funksionin e kundert.* Eshte pak a shume si femija qe ka qef vetem embelsirat dhe nuk ka qef supen me perime saqe nganjehere eshte gati ta vjelle. Por kur rritet pak, jane pikerisht embelsirat qe nuk ha dot me. Njeriu duhet te shohe pertej fasades me syte e shpirtit dhe atehere do gjeje ate qe kerkon. Ne fillim drita te bezdis ne mengjes saqe te duket sikur te verboi por pastaj kur syte mesohen me te dhe erresira largohet ajo behet *gjithcka* per njeriun.



Volsiv, do thuash qe "Hyji" i ka zgjedhur se kush shpirt ti pranoje dhe kush jo ? A mos te duket pak si e padrejte kjo menyere ? Kush do ishte ai njeri qe me vullnetin e tije do deshironte te shkonte ne ferr ? Askush !

Gjithnje e kam thene dhe ne tema te tjera, qe nese "Hyji" do te ishte i meshirshem dhe i dashur me krijesat e veta, do kishe zgjedhur menyre qe te jetonin te lumtur dhe jo te kishte kaq vuajtje, uri, shkaterrime, percarje, etj. Pra une nuk e shoh te tille, por plot kurthe dhe qenje qe kenaqet me vuajtjet e njerezve. Pse nuk e krijoj boten e paqes ? Nuk ishin njerzit qe vendosen planin e molles! Ishte "Hyji" qe e dinte qe njeriu do ta hante mollen dhe Ai vendosi nje molle dhe nje te trete qe ti shtynte njerzit qe te hanin mollen e ndaluar... Pra ndimes i Hyjit ishte dhe Djalli.

Qe ta formuloj me mire...

Zoti di se cfar ka krijuar dhe si do sillet ( Pra qe do bej gabime etj ) Pse nuk e beri njeriun te pa gabueshem si engjejt dhe keshtu nuk do kishte vuajtje dhe denime. Nuk ishim ne qe zgjodhem te vijme ne kete bote dhe nuk kemi pse te vuajm per eksperimentet e Hyjit. Kaq.

Faleminderit per diskutimin

Pershendetje

----------


## MARGUS

> Volsiv, do thuash qe "Hyji" i ka zgjedhur se kush shpirt ti pranoje dhe kush jo ? A mos te duket pak si e padrejte kjo menyere ? Kush do ishte ai njeri qe me vullnetin e tije do deshironte te shkonte ne ferr ? Askush !
> 
> Gjithnje e kam thene dhe ne tema te tjera, qe nese "Hyji" do te ishte i meshirshem dhe i dashur me krijesat e veta, do kishe zgjedhur menyre qe te jetonin te lumtur dhe jo te kishte kaq vuajtje, uri, shkaterrime, percarje, etj. Pra une nuk e shoh te tille, por plot kurthe dhe qenje qe kenaqet me vuajtjet e njerezve. Pse nuk e krijoj boten e paqes ? Nuk ishin njerzit qe vendosen planin e molles! Ishte "Hyji" qe e dinte qe njeriu do ta hante mollen dhe Ai vendosi nje molle dhe nje te trete qe ti shtynte njerzit qe te hanin mollen e ndaluar... Pra ndimes i Hyjit ishte dhe Djalli.
> 
> Qe ta formuloj me mire...
> 
> Zoti di se cfar ka krijuar dhe si do sillet ( Pra qe do bej gabime etj ) Pse nuk e beri njeriun te pa gabueshem si engjejt dhe keshtu nuk do kishte vuajtje dhe denime. Nuk ishim ne qe zgjodhem te vijme ne kete bote dhe nuk kemi pse te vuajm per eksperimentet e Hyjit. Kaq.
> 
> Faleminderit per diskutimin
> ...


ndaj mendimin tend!!!

----------


## toni77_toni

EuroStar1 dhe ju te tjerë, edhe pse nuk eshte nje temë per debate, unë kam respekt per ju dhe pasi kam respekt per jua, jo pse pajtohna me ato qe ju thuani por neper ju respektoj edhe ato qe ju mendoni, realisht eshte normal qe te kerkoni edhe pergjigje nga unë. Me pamundesine qe te jap sot nje pergjigje sepse ashtu e kam kohen, po postoj nje shkrim te vogel qe e ndava nga nje punim i imi, kete e beje vetem sa per tu sqaruar se ku filloj e keqja ne botë. Pra, gjithsesi do ta jap nje pergjigje nderkohë. 

respekt dhe gjithe te mirat.

*Sipas besimit te Kishes katolike, sherri dhe e keqja filloj ketu dhe pastaj vazhdoj ne "në kopshtin e Paraisit të tokës" ku njeriu u ndikua nga kjo e keqe dhe humbi atë qe ja dha Zoti, kete e beri duke e keqperdorur lirine qe ju dha, gjithsesi do ta keni nje shkrim lidhur me kete por sa per fillim lexoje kete;*



Zoti krijoj edhe në Qiell një sasi të madhe shpirtërash; Shpirtrat e kulluar të krijuar nga Zoti. Këta janë shpirtëra dhe quhen me emër të vet, Engjëj. Engjëjt janë krijesa shumë të bukura sepse krejtësisht shpirtërorë, e prandaj të aftë ta njohin dhe ta duajnë Zotin në mënyrë të përsosur, pra të lumtur dhe në miqësi dhe prani me Hyjin, ku vet Ai i ka ngritur në lartësinë e bijëve të Vet, duke u dhënë atyre Jetën e vet hyjnore. 

      Mjerisht shumë prej tyre, meqë iu rrit mendja nga bukuria që kishin, nuk e njohen Zotin si Krijuesin e tyre, prandaj u denuan dhe u rrokullisen në ferrin e perjetshëm. Padëgjesa e tyre dhe mos përdorimi i mirë dhe dinjitoz i lirisë që kishin, i denoi dhe *u vetdefinuan* porsi të padëgjuar. 

      Mosbesnikëria e tyre ndaj dashurisë së Zotit, dhe mos rrespektimi i rendit të Zotit, këta u bënë shpirtëra të këqijë. Emri i tyre është, djaj apo demon dhe që në fillim janë armiq të Zotit dhe armiqt më të mëdhenjë të njeriut. 

      Ata, megjithëse u krijuan për të gëzuar Zotin, vuajnë në mënyrë të tmershme nga mungesa e Zotit, të cilët vet nuk e kan pranuar dhe e urrejnë Zotin, dhe nga urrejtja për Zotin, i tundojnë njerëzit që të bëjnë keq, duke u përpjekur t'i shtijnë në mëkat dhe t'i tërheqin me vete në ferr. Misioni i tyre është pra të krijojnë vehti të ngjashme me ato të vetat: keqbërja, mosdëgjimi, pabesia, urrejtja dhe të gjitha vehtitë negative që janë përkatëse të natyrës djallëzore.

----------


## VOLSIV

> Volsiv, do thuash qe "Hyji" i ka zgjedhur se kush shpirt ti pranoje dhe kush jo ? A mos te duket pak si e padrejte kjo menyere ? Kush do ishte ai njeri qe me vullnetin e tije do deshironte te shkonte ne ferr ? Askush !
> 
> Gjithnje e kam thene dhe ne tema te tjera, qe nese "Hyji" do te ishte i meshirshem dhe i dashur me krijesat e veta, do kishe zgjedhur menyre qe te jetonin te lumtur dhe jo te kishte kaq vuajtje, uri, shkaterrime, percarje, etj. Pra une nuk e shoh te tille, por plot kurthe dhe qenje qe kenaqet me vuajtjet e njerezve. Pse nuk e krijoj boten e paqes ? Nuk ishin njerzit qe vendosen planin e molles! Ishte "Hyji" qe e dinte qe njeriu do ta hante mollen dhe Ai vendosi nje molle dhe nje te trete qe ti shtynte njerzit qe te hanin mollen e ndaluar... Pra ndimes i Hyjit ishte dhe Djalli.
> 
> Qe ta formuloj me mire...
> 
> Zoti di se cfar ka krijuar dhe si do sillet ( Pra qe do bej gabime etj ) Pse nuk e beri njeriun te pa gabueshem si engjejt dhe keshtu nuk do kishte vuajtje dhe denime. Nuk ishim ne qe zgjodhem te vijme ne kete bote dhe nuk kemi pse te vuajm per eksperimentet e Hyjit. Kaq.
> 
> Faleminderit per diskutimin
> ...


>>> Eurostar, me ato fjale qe thashe nuk nenkuptoja qe Zoti e ka zgjedhur se kush do ta degjoje dhe kush jo, por desha te them qe leksionet fetare nuk perdorin nje gjuhe te pershtatshme per te gjithe. Kjo nenkupton qe per disa, fjalet e predikimit jane shume forta per ate gjendje shpirterore qe ndodhen dhe ndodh qe te lene nje ndjesi te keqe, ne vend qe te te afrojne tek dicka me shume vlere dhe qe te ben te lumtur. Dhe ne fakt njerezit afrohen tek Zoti te gjithe ne forma te ndryshme ku vet Zoti ja pershtat keto rrethana. Prandaj thuhet, "Rruget e Zotit jane pa fund" qe nenkupton menyrat sesi Zoti bie ne kontakt me njerezit jane nga me te ndryshmet. Pra desha te them qe liria e vendosjes nuk cenohet aspak sepse nese dikush nuk eshte ne gjendje te kaperdije nje kafshate te madhe mund te kaperdije nje kafshate te vogel dhe te aspiroje ate te madhen.

> Lidhur me (Zoti di se cfar ka krijuar dhe si do sillet ( Pra qe do bej gabime etj ) Pse nuk e beri njeriun te pa gabueshem si engjejt dhe keshtu nuk do kishte vuajtje dhe denime. Nuk ishim ne qe zgjodhem te vijme ne kete bote dhe nuk kemi pse te vuajm per eksperimentet e Hyjit. Kaq) do thoja qe engjejt nuk jane te pagabueshem ose te pakten edhe ata mund te gabojne ne zgjedhje ne momentin qe krijohen. Eshte pak e komplikuar po por mundohem ta shpjegoj. Engjejt nuk jetojne ne dimensionet qe jetojme ne ku ka nje kufizues si koha. Ata krijohen te perjetshem dhe ne castin e krijimit ata dine mjaftueshem se kush eshte Zoti dhe e njohin ate. Ne momentin e krijimit te gjithe jane te lire te vendosin nese kjo dashuri qe i krijoi te perjetshem thjeshte nga dashuria duhet dashuruar apo duhet pasur zili per madheshtine e tij. Ky vendim i cili nje engjell e merr ne momentin e krijimit e ben ate te kete mundesi te qendroje prane tij apo te qendroje larg tij. Ne fund te fundit Zoti kur con ne ferr nuk ben gje tjeter vec se nuk te jep mundesisne te rrish prane tij dhe ta shijosh. Pastaj plani hyjnor vazhdoi me krijimin e shpirtrave jo te vetem por te bashkuar me trup edhe kjo ne vazhden e dashurise se tij duke futur dimensionin e kohes dhe trupin me ane te cilit do te ndjente dhimbje te kishte mundesi te merrte vendim ne kohe lidhur me te ardhmnen e vet.

E zgjata me shume se zakonisht dhe po e mbyll duke shpresuar se kam sqaruar dicka. 

Pershendetje

----------


## EuroStar1

Faleminderit per mundimin tuaj Toni dhe Volsiv.

Mire, qe ti japim formen e duhur dhe te mundem te kuptoj me shume  rreth Hyji-t do kisha deshire te me shpjegonit dhe dicka... _(Toni po te duash mund ta transferosh diku tjeter diskutimin tone , qe mos te nderhyme ne kete teme, flm)_

Ps: Une e mendoj keshtu: 

Hyji nese eshte i dashur me krijesat e veta, duhet te kishte krijuar vetem parajsen , ose cdo gje tjeter pervec te liges dhe ferrit. Ne trurin e ketyre krijesave nuk duhet te kishte krijuar as me te voglen ide kundershtuese ndaj Hyji-t dhe ne trurin e ketyre krijesave te mos egzistonte asgje e keqe apo ego.

Pse Hyji e krijoji te keqen ? E keqja nuk eshte krijuar nga njeriu apo djajte, ajo ishte ne genin e tyre pra e mveshur tek krijesat, sepse cdo gje e krijon Hyji , apo jo ? Kjo te nxjerr ne perfundimin e nje plani te krijuesit ! Plan i cili , ose per gabimin e Hyji-t ose per paditurin e krijesave ( poashtu gabim hyjnor padituria e krijesave), ky plan con njerez ne zjarr dhe mendoj qe me zjarrin nuk behen eksperimente hyjnore, sepse nuk do hyj Hyji ne zjarr por krijesat e tije. Pra ne jemi krijuar ashtu sic na krijoj Ai dhe nuk kemi pse te vuajm per anomalit e krijimit.

Nuk e di se si e mendoni ju, por jam shume kurjoz te di, se si do me sqaronit ne keto pika dhe ju kerkoj falje qe po u marr kaq kohe.

Pershendetje vllazerore

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ps: Une e mendoj keshtu: 
> 
> Pse Hyji e krijoji te keqen ?


Në një fakultet evropian, profesori vendosi që kohën e rregullt të ligjëratës së asaj dite, t’ia kushtoj një diskutimi të lirë me studentët. Ai pyeti: 

- "A krijoj Zoti çdo gjë që ekziston?" 

Në këtë pyetje të gjithë studentët njëzëri u përgjigjen pozitivisht. 
- "Çdo gjë?" - pyeti sërish profesori. 

- "Po,çdo gjë dhe gjithçka." Ishte përgjigja e studentëve. 
- " Pra, me këtë logjik të konkludimit tuaj nënkuptohet se ai e ka krijuar edhe të keqen, apo jo”? – konstatoi profesori. 

Studentët u bënë të heshtur. Nuk kishte asnjë përgjigje për këtë pyetje. Ndërsa, nga ana tjetër, profesori mbeti i kënaqur në lindshmërinë e vërtetësisë së tij se Zoti dhe përgjithësisht religjioni janë vetëm MITE dhe asgjë tjetër. Por, pas një kohe të shkurtë, një student ngriti dorën dhe ju drejtua profesorit: 

- "Mund të ju pyes diçka, profesor?" 

- "Sigurisht ," - ju gjegj profesori. 

-"A ekziston i ftohti?" 
- "Sigurisht që ekziston, kolegë i nderuar. A, nuk e keni ndjerë kurrë JU ndonjëherë të ftohtin, a? 

- " E kam nderë, por, në fakt, profesor, të ftohtit nuk ekziston! Sipas asaj që thonë studimet dhe zbulimet më të fundit në fizikë, ftohtësia është vetëm mungesa e nxehtësisë. Atë mund ta vërtetojmë nëse ndonjë objekt e ofrojmë burimit të energjisë dhe do të shohim se ajo ngrohet. Pra, pa ngrohje objektet janë inerte dhe nuk reagojnë, e kjo do të thotë se “të ftohtit” nuk ekziston. Pikërisht, ne, për të shpjeguar mungesën e nxehtësisë e kemi trilluar të ftohtit".
- "Dhe, errësira?" pyeti në vazhdim studenti profesorin. 

- "Ajo thjesht ekziston." – u përgjigj këtë herë i sigurt në vete profesori. 
- "Përsëri, ju gaboni, zotëri profesor! Errësira është mungesa e plotë dritës. Ne mund ta studiojmë dritën dhe shkëlqim, por kurrë errësirën. Prizma e Nicholsit tregon shumëllojshmërinë e ngjyrave të ndryshme në të cilat drita është e thyer në varësi nga gjatësia valore. Errësira është term që ne e kemi krijuar për të shpjeguar mungesa e dritës.” 

- Së fundi, student pyeti: " E, e keqja, zotëri profesor, a ekziston”?" 
Profesor në këtë rast ishte i heshtur. 
Studenti më pas vazhdoi: 

- "Zoti nuk e krijoi të keqen? E keqja është mungesa e Zotit në zemrat e njerëzve. Ajo është mungesë e dashurisë dhe e besimit në mes njerzëve. *Dashuria dhe besimi janë si ngrohje dhe dritë,* profesor! Ato ekzistojnë dhe pikërisht mungesa e tyre sjell "të keqen" mes nesh" 

Pas këtij konstatimi të studentit të tij, profesori mbeti i nemitur dhe nuk e hapi gojën më

*Ky student ishte: Albert Ajnshtajni.*

Do te debatojmë kohe te gjate ne kete temë, nderkohe do ta krijoj nje teme te veqant dhe do ti bashkoj  keto shkrime atje., aspak nuk  eshte e keqe dhe eshte normal kjo qe thua; "por jam shume kurjoz te di".

----------


## EuroStar1

> - "Zoti nuk e krijoi të keqen? E keqja është mungesa e Zotit në zemrat e njerëzve. Ajo është mungesë e dashurisë dhe e besimit në mes njerzëve. *Dashuria dhe besimi janë si ngrohje dhe dritë,* profesor! Ato ekzistojnë dhe pikërisht mungesa e tyre sjell "të keqen" mes nesh"


Toni, me tregimin e Ainshtainit, e devijove temen, megjiithate po e rikthej perseri aty ku e lam.

Ti thua qe Zoti nuk e krijoj te keqen sepse e keqja eshte mungesa e Zoti-t...OK.... Vetem nje pyetje te permbledhur do te bej.

Nese te kujtohet, e kam hapur edhe nje teme te tille tek nenforumi toleranca fetare.

*"Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet; Ose mundet, por nuk do; Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do. N.q.s. do, por nuk mundet, atëherë është i pazot. N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq. Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?"
*

Nga sebebi i te keqes do shkojne miljarda njerez ne ferr, pse nuk e beri te keqen te pa egzistueshme ?

Pershendetje

----------


## vajz

> Toni, me tregimin e Ainshtainit, e devijove temen, megjiithate po e rikthej perseri aty ku e lam.
> 
> Ti thua qe Zoti nuk e krijoj te keqen sepse e keqja eshte mungesa e Zoti-t...OK.... Vetem nje pyetje te permbledhur do te bej.
> 
> Nese te kujtohet, e kam hapur edhe nje teme te tille tek nenforumi toleranca fetare.
> 
> *"Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet; Ose mundet, por nuk do; Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do. N.q.s. do, por nuk mundet, atëherë është i pazot. N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq. Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?"
> *
> 
> ...


Free will - vullneti i lire i njeriut

----------


## toni77_toni

> Toni, me tregimin e Ainshtainit, e devijove temen, megjiithate po e rikthej perseri aty ku e lam.
> 
> Ti thua qe Zoti nuk e krijoj te keqen sepse e keqja eshte mungesa e Zoti-t...OK.... Vetem nje pyetje te permbledhur do te bej.
> 
> Nese te kujtohet, e kam hapur edhe nje teme te tille tek nenforumi toleranca fetare.
> 
> *"Ose zoti do ta ndalojë të keqen, por nuk mundet; Ose mundet, por nuk do; Ose as nuk mundet dhe as nuk do. N.q.s. do, por nuk mundet, atëherë është i pazot. N.q.s. mundet, por nuk do, atëherë është dashakeq. Por n.q.s. zoti edhe mundet edhe do ta ndalojë të keqen, atëherë nga vjen e keqja në këtë botë?"
> *
> 
> ...


Nuk e kam devijuar temën por ta dhashë një shpjegim I cili nuk vjen nga gjuha biblike, nuk është lehte qe ti përgjigjet njeriu dikujt *qe ka vendosur* qe mos ta besoj. Edhe ti ne kete rast je deshmi - pergjigje dhe shembull per ti dhënë pergjigje pytjes tënde;

Pse Zoti nuk e zhduke te keqen ne EuroStar1? Jo, sepse duhet ta zhduke edhe personin EuroStar1 nga faqja e dheut. Por Zoti respekton vullnetin dhe lirine e personit EuroStar1 dhe e le te lire qe të zgjedhë, nuk e perdore si robot por ja respekton lirine e tij ne vendimarrje.

Nëse flas me gjuhen e Biblës, ti sigurisht se do tme thuash se kështu thotë Bibla, nëse te përgjigja me gjuhen jashtë biblës edhe këtu je I pa kënaqur.

Dua te jap një shpjegim I cili ndoshta edhe nuk mund ta kuptosh por pa tjetër se kjo edhe është përgjigja e arsyes tone qe besojmë.

Lexo ,e kujdes te lutem, janë disa gjëra që vetëm me fe/zemër kuptohen. Jemi dëshmitar se në kohën bashkëkohore çmohen shumë shkencat ekzakte (matematika, fizika ...) që ndikojnë edhe në të menduarit tonë. Duhet qenë i vetëdijshëm për ndikimin e tyre në të kaluarën dhe që edhe pyetjet tona shpesh herë lindin të ndikuar nga dominimi i këtij botëkuptimi. Pra, sot nëse diçka nuk mund të matet (2+2=4) automatikisht mendojmë se nuk është "e vërtetë". Në fakt prapa kësaj qëndron filozofia se matematika është mbi të gjitha, dhe vetëm asaj duhet t`i nënshtrohet gjithçka. E në fakt jeta ka aq shumë paradokse, aq shumë gjëra që dalin jashtë logjikës njerëzore, që nuk do të thotë se "nuk janë të vërteta".

Sidomos kur flasim për mëkatin, te keqen këtu shkenca veç mund të belbëzojë. Këtu vetëm *FEJA - BESIMI mund ta japë një përgjigje*, por që njeriu e kupton jo me mendje (edhe pse ndoshta deri diku), por me zemër. Kjo është një DHURATË - hir që e ka dhënë Zoti me kuptua por shumë nuk dëshirojnë ta marrin.

Siç edhe e kam thënë më parë, Zoti krijoj në Qiell një sasi të madhe shpirtrash; Shpirtrat e kulluar të krijuar nga Zoti. Këta janë shpirtra dhe quhen me emër të vet, Engjëj. Engjëjt janë krijesa shumë të bukura sepse krejtësisht shpirtërorë, e prandaj të aftë ta njohin dhe ta duanë Zotin në mënyrë të përsosur, pra të lumtur dhe në miqësi dhe prani me Hyjin, ku vet Ai i ka ngritur në lartësinë e bijve të Vet, duke u dhënë atyre Jetën e vet hyjnore. 

Mirpor ka ndodhur dhe shumë prej tyre, nuk e njohën Zotin si Krijuesin e tyre, kjo sot vazhdon te jete prezent ne njeriun - e ndikura nga vet djalli. Prandaj *nuk erdhi e keqja* por padëgjesa e tyre dhe mos përdorimi i mirë dhe dinjitoz i lirisë që kishin, *ata  u vetdefinuan* porsi të padëgjuar.

Dhe në këtë mosdashje e ka larguar vullnetin e Zotit - në fakt vetë të Mirën e Amshuar, dhe është bërë vetë e Keqja. Kur them e Keqja, atëherë duhet kuptuar "kundërshtim i së mirës" - sepse e keqja në fakt "nuk ekziston". Kjo është sikur fryma. Atë nuk mund ta kapësh (as me dorë as me mend), por mund ta ndiesh.

*Si mund te shpjegohet e  keqja e cila u vetdifinua me kete emer?*

E keqja mund te shpjegohet si ne rastin e një gjallese me diellin. Nëse gjallesa largohet nga rrezja e diellit, atëherë ai e ka mungesën e tij, nga mungesa e diellit, ndodhin edhe pasojat te cilat nuk i shkaktoj dielli, por i shkaktoj ajo gjallesë qe u largua me dëshirën dhe vullnetin e lire te tij.

Zoti krejt çka ka krijuar ka qenë vetëm mirë. E keqja hyri në botë me keqpërdorimin e lirisë, apo thënë ndryshe, *duke dashur që të jetë përmbi lirinë e krijuar* - kur njeriu dëshiron të bëhet Zot (që vetëm Një mund të ketë). 

Ta paramendojmë njeriun pa liri, ai do t`i përngjante një roboti apo kafshe ... Unë për veti nuk kisha dashur që të më kishte krijuar Zoti si robot, pa lirinë personale. Njeriu është për nga natyra qenie e lirë. Kjo është lumturia e tij, por edhe drama e tij. Ai mund të zgjedhë të mirën, por mund të dëshirojë edhe të keqen. E keqja do të thotë kundërshtim apo rrotullim praptas i së mirës. Zoti na merr me seriozitet dhe e nderon deri në fund lirinë tonë. Është e qartë se, në qoftë se ai intervenon në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejt në secilin vendim (zgjedhje) tonin, nuk do të ketë më hapësirë për lirinë tonë. Në anën tjetër, po të mos ishte interesuar Zoti për ne s'do të kishim pasur kurrfarë shprese. Në këtë fshehtësi/mister *ndërmjet lirisë hyjnore dhe lirisë njerëzore zhvillohet jeta jonë*. Pra njeriu, në rastin tonë engjëlli-Djalli, vetëm ai është i përgjegjshëm për të keqen që bën. Në qoftë se e tërë jeta jonë është dëbimi i dashurisë së Tij, Zoti s'mund që mos ta pranojë me dhimbje veprën e këtij dëbimi. Ai fiton me dashurinë e vet mbi ata që lejojnë të preken me aq shumë shenja dhe dhurata të tija. Ai e lejon të keqen që njeriu ta njohë dobësinë e vullnetit të vet, të cilin ai gjithmonë e mbështet me ndihmën e hirit të vet. Dhe në të njëjtën kohë Zoti lejon të keqen sepse ai mund të nxjerrë të mirën edhe prej të keqes dhe në këtë mënyrë ta dëftojë gjithëpushtetshmërinë e vet.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk e kam devijuar temën por ta dhashë një shpjegim I cili nuk vjen nga gjuha biblike, nuk është lehte qe ti përgjigjet njeriu dikujt *qe ka vendosur* qe mos ta besoj. Edhe ti ne kete rast je deshmi - pergjigje dhe shembull per ti dhënë pergjigje pytjes tënde;


Toni, une jam shume i prirur per te gjetur te verteten dhe jo per mos ta pranuar ate. Por gjerat jan shum konfuze dhe perplasen me realitetin, prandaj edhe une nuk merzitem duke pyetur, sepse edhe pergjigja nga ana juaj nuk eshte shum e thjeshte per tu dhene per te tilla ceshtje themelore dhe kerkon pergjigje korrekte, e pune te madhe nga ana juaj.




> Pse Zoti nuk e zhduke te keqen ne EuroStar1? Jo, sepse duhet ta zhduke edhe personin EuroStar1 nga faqja e dheut. Por Zoti respekton vullnetin dhe lirine e personit EuroStar1 dhe e le te lire qe të zgjedhë, nuk e perdore si robot por ja respekton lirine e tij ne vendimarrje.


Ok , por kur e sheh qe ky njeri po mer rruge te gabuar, pse nuk nderhyn qe ta shpetoje ne kohen e duhur ? ( Sepse Zoti e do krijesen e tije, apo jo ? )




> Nëse flas me gjuhen e Biblës, ti sigurisht se do t’me thuash se kështu thotë Bibla, nëse te përgjigja me gjuhen jashtë biblës edhe këtu je I pa kënaqur.


Une kenaqem me ate qe pranon llogjika ime, pamvarsisht nga vjen burimi




> Dua te jap një shpjegim I cili ndoshta edhe nuk mund ta kuptosh por pa tjetër se kjo edhe është përgjigja e arsyes tone qe besojmë.
> 
> Lexo ,e kujdes te lutem, janë disa gjëra që vetëm me fe/zemër kuptohen. Jemi dëshmitar se në kohën bashkëkohore çmohen shumë shkencat ekzakte (matematika, fizika ...) që ndikojnë edhe në të menduarit tonë. Duhet qenë i vetëdijshëm për ndikimin e tyre në të kaluarën dhe që edhe pyetjet tona shpesh herë lindin të ndikuar nga dominimi i këtij botëkuptimi. Pra, sot nëse diçka nuk mund të matet (2+2=4) automatikisht mendojmë se nuk është "e vërtetë". Në fakt prapa kësaj qëndron filozofia se matematika është mbi të gjitha, dhe vetëm asaj duhet t`i nënshtrohet gjithçka. E në fakt jeta ka aq shumë paradokse, aq shumë gjëra që dalin jashtë logjikës njerëzore, që nuk do të thotë se "nuk janë të vërteta".


Prandaj edhe une kam zgjedhur te jem agnostik, sepse sanjera pale nuk mund te faktoje per mes arsyes dhe kjo histori mijra vjecare do vazhdoje kush e di se sa. Por une nuk mund te pres me mijra vjet deri sa ta zgjidhni kete ceshtje  :ngerdheshje: 
Vdekja vjen shpejt dhe prandaj une i hyra qe te gerrmoj dicka me sa mundem nga te dyyja palet ( Ateizem - Fe ) 




> Sidomos kur flasim për mëkatin, te keqen këtu shkenca veç mund të belbëzojë.


Shkenca, te keqiat qe i ndodhin njeriut, i merr si shkaqe natyrore-njerzore te pa shmangshme ( Je ne vendin e gabuar ne momentin e gabuar ) Ndersa feja thote qe eshte faji yt sepse je denuar per ndonje mekat, mirpo une e kam fjalen qe e keqja eshte gjithperfshirese, pra te keqe quajme edhe gjera qe nuk na pelqejne, por ne perqendrohemi tek ato te keqija qe na largojne nga Zoti dhe na cojne ne ferr, si psh, Nese ti vret dike, ose mashtron, vjedh, percan, etj, mirpo te gjitha keto , njeriu i ben nga mungesa e besimit " Jo te gjith ata qe nuk besojne i bejne keto te keqia qe permenda" Pra nese Zoti do u kishte faktuar miljarda njezve qe -Ja une ekzistoj- "Ne nje fare menyre sepse drejt per se drejti me ke thene qe nuk mund ta shohim Zoti-n," mendoj qe do kishte paqe dhe e keqja apo mosbindja e ketyre miljarda njerezve do shuhej pergjithmone.




> Këtu vetëm *FEJA - BESIMI mund ta japë një përgjigje*, por që njeriu e kupton jo me mendje (edhe pse ndoshta deri diku), por me zemër. Kjo është një DHURATË - hir që e ka dhënë Zoti me kuptua por shumë nuk dëshirojnë ta marrin.


Me erdhi ne mendje filozofike qe thote : _"Nese Zoti kerkonte vetem besim prej meje , per cfare e krijoj llogjiken ?"
_




> Siç edhe e kam thënë më parë, Zoti krijoj në Qiell një sasi të madhe shpirtrash; Shpirtrat e kulluar të krijuar nga Zoti. Këta janë shpirtra dhe quhen me emër të vet, Engjëj. Engjëjt janë krijesa shumë të bukura sepse krejtësisht shpirtërorë, e prandaj të aftë ta njohin dhe ta duanë Zotin në mënyrë të përsosur, pra të lumtur dhe në miqësi dhe prani me Hyjin, ku vet Ai i ka ngritur në lartësinë e bijve të Vet, duke u dhënë atyre Jetën e vet hyjnore. 
> 
> Mirpor ka ndodhur dhe shumë prej tyre, nuk e njohën Zotin si Krijuesin e tyre, kjo sot vazhdon te jete prezent ne njeriun - e ndikura nga vet djalli. Prandaj *nuk “erdhi e keqja”* por padëgjesa e tyre dhe mos përdorimi i mirë dhe dinjitoz i lirisë që kishin, *ata  u vetdefinuan* porsi të padëgjuar.


Kjo kerkon nje teme ne vete, por  po shkruajnje rrjesht. Une kam lexuar se jan dy lloje engjejsh, ata qe nuk tundohen kurre dhe ata qe u rebeluan dhe njeriu si nje krijese e re dhe me te mirat dhe te metat e veta, nejse , po hape ndonje teme per engjejt , do marr pjese pa tjeter nese e shoh temen





> Dhe në këtë mosdashje e ka larguar vullnetin e Zotit - në fakt vetë të Mirën e Amshuar, dhe është bërë vetë e Keqja. Kur them e Keqja, atëherë duhet kuptuar "kundërshtim i së mirës" - sepse e keqja në fakt "nuk ekziston". Kjo është sikur fryma. Atë nuk mund ta kapësh (as me dorë as me mend), por mund ta ndiesh.


Ndoshta kjo erdhi si pasoje e asaj qe Zoti nuk i kishte vene ne djeni qe po te silleshin ne ate menyre do te denoheshin. Kush do munde ta kundershtonte Zoti-n duke e para fuqin e tije drejt per se drejti ( Ketu nuk bejne pjese njerzit , sepse nuk e shohin direkt, por me ane te shpalljeve dhe prandaj lekunden) Pra a do munde nje qenje e krijuar nga vet Zoti dhe te jete ne pranin e tije, duke pare fuqin e tije dhe te jete urdheruar nga Zoti qe: *Mos per X gabim* sepse une denoj ashper per gabimin ? Une mendoj qe askush nuk do bente ate gabim. Pervec kesaje , Zoti, si i dashur me krijesat, nuk duhet ti linte pa sqaruar dhe pa mbrojtur




> *Si mund te shpjegohet e  keqja e cila u vetdifinua me kete emer?*
> 
> E keqja mund te shpjegohet si ne rastin e një gjallese me diellin. Nëse gjallesa largohet nga rrezja e diellit, atëherë ai e ka mungesën e tij, nga mungesa e diellit, ndodhin edhe pasojat te cilat nuk i shkaktoj dielli, por i shkaktoj ajo gjallesë qe u largua me dëshirën dhe vullnetin e lire te tij.


Prap eshte ajo qe kam thene me lart qe: Krijuesi mos ta lejonte ne asnje menyre qe krijesa e tije e dashur ti largohej ndricimit te tije




> Zoti krejt çka ka krijuar ka qenë vetëm mirë. E keqja hyri në botë me keqpërdorimin e lirisë, apo thënë ndryshe, *duke dashur që të jetë përmbi lirinë e krijuar* - kur njeriu dëshiron të bëhet Zot (që vetëm Një mund të ketë).


A e dinte Zoti qe do ndodhte keshtu me lirine e dhene ? Nese po, pse i dha nje liri qe do ishte ne dem te shumices dhe do fitonte vetem nje pakice




> Ta paramendojmë njeriun pa liri, ai do t`i përngjante një roboti apo kafshe ... Unë për veti nuk kisha dashur që të më kishte krijuar Zoti si robot, pa lirinë personale.


Po nese kjo liri ty do conte ne ferr ,( qe ne rastin konkret jam une ai, ) A do ta kishe pranuar lirine , apo do preferoje te ishe rrobot ?




> Njeriu është për nga natyra qenie e lirë. Kjo është lumturia e tij, por edhe drama e tij. Ai mund të zgjedhë të mirën, por mund të dëshirojë edhe të keqen. E keqja do të thotë kundërshtim apo rrotullim praptas i së mirës. Zoti na merr me seriozitet dhe e nderon deri në fund lirinë tonë. Është e qartë se, në qoftë se ai intervenon në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejt në secilin vendim (zgjedhje) tonin, nuk do të ketë më hapësirë për lirinë tonë. Në anën tjetër, po të mos ishte interesuar Zoti për ne s'do të kishim pasur kurrfarë shprese.


Liria duhet te ipet brenda te mirave dhe lexo me vemendje, Nese kemi nje bote me te mira dhe te keqia materiale dhe ketyre te mirave materiale ju veme emrin mekat dhe te keqiave u veme emrin Parajse dhe kur njerzit nuk kan bindje te plote per Perendine, ke do zgjedhin ?





> Në këtë fshehtësi/mister *ndërmjet lirisë hyjnore dhe lirisë njerëzore zhvillohet jeta jonë*. Pra njeriu, në rastin tonë engjëlli-Djalli, vetëm ai është i përgjegjshëm për të keqen që bën.


Djalli , a ishte i pergjegjshem qe ne fillim qe zgjodhi rrugen e rebelimit, apo u be pastaj ? Sepse nese Zoti do ta kishte paralajmruar ne fillim se do ta denonte, veshtir te kishte zgjedhur rrugen e gabuar




> Në qoftë se e tërë jeta jonë është dëbimi i dashurisë së Tij, Zoti s'mund që mos ta pranojë me dhimbje veprën e këtij dëbimi. Ai fiton me dashurinë e vet mbi ata që lejojnë të preken me aq shumë shenja dhe dhurata të tija. Ai e lejon të keqen që njeriu ta njohë dobësinë e vullnetit të vet, të cilin ai gjithmonë e mbështet me ndihmën e hirit të vet. Dhe në të njëjtën kohë Zoti lejon të keqen sepse ai mund të nxjerrë të mirën edhe prej të keqes dhe në këtë mënyrë ta dëftojë gjithëpushtetshmërinë e vet.


A je i bindur qe Zoti ka nxjerre nga e keqja te miren ? Me thuaj kur ? Por vetem nje gje mos harro:

Bota qe ne krijimin e saje nuk ka rreshtur se luftuari dhe se derdhuri gjak, bota kurre nuk ka reshtur nga padrejtesite, kjo bote kurre nuk ka njohur paqe ne tersin e saje dhe ketu behet fjale per miljarda e miljarda njerez te pafajshem, qe jetuan dhe do jetojne ne nje bote qe askush nuk e deshiron te tille.

Pershendetje Toni

----------


## optimus.prime

nese me lejohet do te nderhyja me nje shembull te thjeshte:
Ne nje shkolle shkojne shume femije-nxenes. Te gjithe jane femije dhe diturite e tyre jane pothuajse te njejta. Mesuesi te gjitheve ju mban leksione te njejta dhe te gjithe jane prezent ne klase. Mirepo me kalimin e kohes do te verehet se dikush nga ta meson me mire, dikush meson me pak e dikush nuk meson fare. Mesuesi i mire perqendrihet tek ata qe mesojne me pak dhe tek ata qe nuk mesojne fare. Vjen fundi i vitit dhe ata qe nuk kane mesuar normalisht se nuk do ta kalojne vitin. Mesuesi do te merret me ata nxenes qe do te shkojne perpara. Keshtu qe nxenesit qe nuk kane mesuar do te rriten dhe shumica prej tyre do te marrin rruge te gabuar. Ku eshte faji ketu? Tek mesuesi qe duhej t'ua falte notat dhe t'i kalonte per tu bere pastaj nje sistem i korruptuar dhe kriminel? Apo tek nxenesit qe edhe pse ishin bashke me ata te miret dhe kane qene prezent gjate ligjerimit, nuk ua vune veshin?

----------


## optimus.prime

Pastaj Mesuesi Yne i mire u dergoi nxenesve te dobet shume e shume mesues tjere mirepo ata nuk ua vune veshin as ketyre dhe deshironin te bejne sipas kokes se tyre, pa pasur shume njohuri per te miren. Bile bile ca mesues qe tentonin t'ua mbillnin te miren ata i rrahen e disa te tjere i mbyten....ngase ata ishin prezontuoz dhe me anen e se keqes kishin bere shume pasuri ne kurriz te te tjereve, e mesimet e mesuesve qe thoshin se njerezit duhen te jene te barabart, nuk para u shkonin per shtati.....

----------


## EuroStar1

*optimus.prime*, po flasim per gjera konkrete dhe jo per pershtatje. Nuk mund te shpalosesh nje te vertete hyjnore, duke bere krahasime me ato njerzoret dhe as qe nuk jan te peraferta. Perse ? Sepse ne te kundert te mesuesit qe paguhet dhe nuk i intereson a kalon klasen apo jo, po flasim per nje perendi qe duhet ta kishte bere nxenesin aq te zgjuar sa mos te ngelej ne klase dhe bile mos te kishte nevoje fare per shkollim dhe provime. Kujt i interesonte ky mesim ? Cfar po mesonin keta nxenes ? A kishte nevoje nje Perendi te krijonte padituri dhe pastaj te perdorte opsionin ( kalon ose ngel )?

Pershendetje

----------


## optimus.prime

neser...ika tash.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ok , por kur e sheh qe ky njeri po mer rruge te gabuar, pse nuk nderhyn qe ta shpetoje ne kohen e duhur ? ( Sepse Zoti e do krijesen e tije, apo jo ? )
> ,


Zoti (sipas besimit e te krishterëve) nuk ndërhynë me dhunë. Ai neper Jezusin (por kjo përshkruhet edhe ne zanafille e njeriut),  na paraqitet si mundësi, risi, ofertë me ftesë: nëse do, nëse pranon, nëse bashkëpunon, beson, dashuron… duke respektuar lirinë e njeriut, pa imponime apo kushtëzime të jashtme.





> Une kenaqem me ate qe pranon llogjika ime, pamvarsisht nga vjen burimi
> 
> ,


Nëse logjika e njeriut ka vendosur qe te mos të besoj diçka qe është me e rëndësishmja për jetën e njeriut - Zotin, kjo nuk do te thotë se ajo logjike është një logjike e përsosur, por do te thotë se ajo logjike është mbyllur duke u ndikuar nga paragjykimet. Te besoj dhe te shpresoj njeriu ne Zotin, te bashkëpunon njeriu me vullnetin e Tij, nuk është gjë e pa logjikshme. As ateizmi, apo as ti personalisht nuk  mund ti ike dhe te deklarohesh se nuk beson, nuk shpreson asgjë.Nuk mund te thuash se nuk shërbej diçka te cilën vepron vetëm me shprese – besim, por këto njeriu shumher nuk i mendon,ti kur e shkrove ketë shkrim, sigurisht se ja kushtove një kohe dhe mund, por ti ke shkruar me shprese se toni77 dhe dikush tjetër do ta lexoj, ne anën tjetër aspak nuk ie kane i sigurte nëse toni77 e lexonte, apo ke shkruar me shprese se dikujt do ti pëlqej dhe dikujt jo..., por e gjithë kjo është një diçka qe ti e beson por qe nuk e sheh – nëse te realizohet. Tani psh; ky shkrim i yti, është ne dobi timen, por unë nëse nuk e marr mundin ta lexoj fare edhe pse është ne dobi timin, nuk nuk mund te shpjegohet si diçka e keqe ka ekzistuar, por si pasoje e mos angazhimit tim për ta lexuar, sjelli pasoja dhe unë nuk e gëzova at dobi qe sjell shkrimi...! Krejt këto ndodhin ne mungesës se angazhimit, vullnetit dhe dëshirës se njeriut për ta besuar diçka e cila sjelle te mira dhe si pasoje e saje rrjedhe e keqja.

Si përfundim, ajo   qe ke shkruar lidhur me logjiken, sipas shkrimeve te krishtera, besimi -"Feja është një mënyrë pasjeje të sendeve që shpresohet, mjet të nihen sendet që nuk shihen" dhe nuk është gjë e pa logjikshme dhe jashtë logjikes se njeriut. 

Pikërisht pra e kundërta e asaj qe thua “logjika’ feja ne logjiken e shëndoshe të lë me kuptua. Mu feja - besimi e aftëson njeriun që t`i kuptoj disa gjëra. Kur fillon njeriu me besu në të vërtetat e fesë, që na ka zbuluar Zoti, Jezu Krishti, atëherë shumë gjëra fitojnë dritë dhe shpirti e gjen paqen. Pra, feja kurrë nuk është kundër inteligjencës, logjikes apo mendjes. Këtë duhet ta mbajmë mend njëherë e përgjithmonë - që me u zgju në pikë të mesnatës edhe me të pyet duhesh me u përgjigje pa kurrfarë hamendje se feja edhe intelekti shkojnë bashkë.
Feja pa intelekt kishte me qenë fanatizëm apo fundamentalizëm, kurse intelekti pa fe/besim kishte me qenë totalitarizëm apo terrorizëm (ateizëm).





> Prandaj edhe une kam zgjedhur te jem agnostik, sepse sanjera pale nuk mund te faktoje per mes arsyes dhe kjo histori mijra vjecare do vazhdoje kush e di se sa. Por une nuk mund te pres me mijra vjet deri sa ta zgjidhni kete ceshtje
> Vdekja vjen shpejt dhe prandaj une i hyra qe te gerrmoj dicka me sa mundem nga te dyyja palet ( Ateizem - Fe ) 
> ,


Atëherë ti je gabim sa je me peshë, pse vepron kështu? Nuk e heton ne vetveten tende një lloj krenarie? Ky është problemi dhe pasoja – dështimi me i madhi i njeriut ne jete, nuk donë ta beson Zotin ku është i sigurte se mosbesimi i tij ndaj Zotit është edhe shkaku i te gjitha këtyre te këqijave qe solli ky fenomen.
Nuk mendoj se je ma kapreqov dhe kokëforte se isha unë dikure, edhe mendoja si ti dhe i dhashë arsye dembelisë time, i dhashë arsye jetës se shfrenuar time, karrierës time, dëshirave te kësaj bote dhe qefeve, dhe krejt ketë e beja ne llogari te Zotit duke e fajësuar Zotin dhe thoja; “pse Zoti nuk na ka lëne te lire te bëjmë çka te dëshirojmë, pse ligji, pse kjo, ps ajo?”! Mirpor kjo ndodhte për arsye jo te Zotit, se Ai ma kishte dhëne lirinë, mua nuk ke munguar asnjher informimi se cila është vepra qe shenjtërisë se Zotit qe nuk i pëlqen dhe cila i pëlqen, por qe “to toni77, je i lire dhe ne vullnet tendin te lire dhe vepro si te duash”!  Unë ne vend qe ta respektoje lirinë dhe mos ta keqpërdori at liri, duke e kënaqur veten dhe egon time, unë at liri mu dha e shkela dhe beja qejfin vetit, kjo sigurisht se sjelle pasoja ne jetën e njeriut duke përfshi edhe timen, por një dite e preka kokën dhe ula zverkun para Zotit dhe fillova te bashkëpunoj me Të duke u bindur se është e vetmja rruge e paqes shpirtnore  - familjare dhe shoqërore. Këto janë dëshira dhe ego te njeriut te papërgjegjshëm ndaj Zotit, këto pastaj sjellin pasoja dhe ato pasoja trashëgon dhe barten brez pas brezi dhe kurrë ne jete nuk do te ndalen, por për asnjërën nuk është fajtor Zoti por njeriu qe u ndikua nga djalli ne krenarinë dhe egon e vet e vet, nga liria qe i është dhëne ai vendosi te jetoj dhe te veproj duke hasur ne kundërshtim me Zotin 0 krijuesin e vet.

Secili është i lire te vendosë dhe ajo qe iu tha ne zanafillë është aktuale edhe sot. Mëkati është krenaria e njeriut, mos bindja - mosbesim i fjalës së Zotit, dhe mosbindje ndaj vullnetit së Tij. Efektet e tij janë publike dhe aktuale ne boten qe ne po jetojmë - universale. Ndërsa vdekja është ndëshkimi për mëkatin. Mirëpo, siç e kam thëne edhe me pare, ne shkrimin e mëparshëm, Zoti për nga mëshira e Tij na fton në besim, Ai asnjëherë nuk është ndalur dhe nuk ndalet duke na ftuar edhe sot ty apo mua ne pendim dhe besim. Njeriu nuk është i humbur për Zotin, Ai e len njeriun ne liri, nuk ja cenon por e thërret ne besim, ofertë me ftesë; nëse do, nëse pranon, nëse bashkëpunon,  i bënë thirrje njeriut qe të fitojë faljen e mëkateve, duke besuar Fjalën e Zotit dhe duke ju bindur dëshirës së Tij. Gjithsesi duke respektuar lirinë e njeriu.  Falja e mëkateve ehtë filli i jetës me Zotin drejt jetës së përjetshme. Prapë Zoti paraqitet i mire dhe mëshirshëm, i dashur ndaj njeriut dhe e fton njeriun ne jetën e përjetshme, jeta e përjetshme është dhuratë e Zotit dhe do t'u jepet fëmijëve të Tij besnikë - atyre që i besojnë. 





> Shkenca, te keqiat qe i ndodhin njeriut, i merr si shkaqe natyrore-njerzore te pa shmangshme ( Je ne vendin e gabuar ne momentin e gabuar ) Ndersa feja thote qe eshte faji yt sepse je denuar per ndonje mekat,


Faji i yt (njeriut) dhe e paguan njeriu shumë shtrenjte bile. Nuk po caktoj person te caktuar por njeriu – natyra e njeriut e vuan dhe pikërisht nga vendimet e tij qe zgjodhi dhe vazhdon edhe sot, mëkati dhe tmerri vazhdon dhe vuajtja si pasoje e mëkatit dhe natyrës qe njeriu fitoj. Askush tjetër nuk është fajtor po njeriut.
Është në natyrën e njeriut qe fajin te ja hedhë tjetrit, kjo veç thuhet shume mire ne Bibël ku ne mënyre figurative shpjegohet se si kur i thirri zëri i Zotit, Adami ja hedhi Eves fajin, Eva ja hodhi djallit dhe mëkati mbeti si burim i djallit. Por secili njeri e ka mundësinë ta pranoj mëkatin dhe ta përmirësoj gjendjen e vet shpirtnore, duke bere ketë veprim ai do te jete i lumtur dhe plote paqe. Vetëm pasi qe ta besoj do ta shijoj, vetëm pasi ta shijoj do te jete ne gjendje edhe ta shpjegoj sepse nëse nuk e ka kërkuar njeriu një frutë te pemës, sigurisht se nuk ja din as shijen, vetëm mund te gjykoj dhe te supozoj.

_Vazhdon --->_

kaloja mire EuroStar1 dhe respekt, te bekoj ne Zotin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

> \ Ndersa feja thote qe eshte faji yt sepse je denuar per ndonje mekat, mirpo une e kam fjalen qe e keqja eshte gjithperfshirese, pra te keqe quajme edhe gjera qe nuk na pelqejne, ..................


Po, te ftohtit quhet e keqe – kjo ndodhë në mungesën e te ngrohtit qe ka një burim, uria quhet e  keqe – por kjo ndodhe ne mungese te ushqimit - ushqimi e ka një burim ndersa uria nuk e ka,  ne mungesë të drites qe ka burim eshte terri i cili nuk ka burim por ekziston vtem ne mungesen e drites, ndersa ne mungese te Parajses - eshte ferri e keqja e cila nuk ka burim e kështu me radhë...., gjithçka “e keqe” është ne mungese e së mirës.  Kjo e mirë është ajo qe njeriu e humbi dhe quhet Parajsa e Zotit ekzistent. Parajsa është prania e Zotit – GJITHÇKA i MIRË. Por njeriu e humbi, kjo nënkupton se njeriu me vullnet dhe me lirinë e vet, e humbi dhe u dëbuar nga parajsa  - (E MIRA) dhe automatikisht si pasoje lindi e keqja qe nuk ekzstoj. Tani ne mungesën e asajë te MIRE, ndodhin te gjitha te këqijat “gjithperfshirese” qe thua ti.

Kurrë ne jetën tende nuk mundesh te rritesh ne një përfundim te shëndoshe para se ta kuptosh mire dështimin e njeriut, simbolikat qe përmban Bibla ne zanafillë. Njeriu i kishte te gjitha, por vet ai dështoj.  Dëgjo mirë vëlla im, fakti pra, që kemi përpara na tregon se, Krijuesi – ZOTI jo vetëm që e krijoi njeriun të lirë, por i dha atij edhe njohuri të plotë (përmes urdhëresës) në mënyrë që njeriu të provonte të qenit e tij i lirë.

Çka ndodhi? Njeriu në fillim dështoi, dhe kështu solli mbi vete dënimin e vdekjes. Adami dhe Eva u tunduan nga propozimi i gjarprit - djallit, rrjedhimet e kësaj padëgjese qenë të mëdha. 
      Ne, të gjithë njerëzit, humbëm hirin shenjtërues, miqësinë me Zotin, u dëbuan nga kopshti i Parajsës të tokës, dhe njeriut, si pasojë të këtij veprimi, humbi edhe afërsinë – prezencën e Zotit dhe kjo rrezulltoj me  vuajtje, gjëmë dhe ndjerës, dhe pas mjerimeve në këtë jetë, një ditë edhe vdekja porsi përmbyllje e një jete të jetuar. 

Mirëpo prapë se prapë, Zoti nuk hjeku dorë nga njeriu, pse  them ketë? fjala e fundit tek njeriu nuk është vdekja, por është Ringjallja, Zoti prapë e thërret njeriun, por gjithsesi ne vullnet te lirë por ne BESIM.


Nëse njeriu e lexon me kujdes Ungjillin dhe jetën tokësore te Jezusit, por jo te lexohet me paragjykime dhe paravlersime, por vërtetë duke studiuar mirë dhe me vëmendje, aty shihet se çdo e keqe, deri edhe katastrofa natyrore, verbimi, sëmundja, veset e këqija... gjithçka u largua nga natyra nëpërmjet besimit te njeriut. Qe do te thotë, aty ku njeriu besoj – u rrënua e keqja.. Meqenëse je njeri qe i kupton shumë gjera, me qellim qe ti jap kuptim asaj qe po i them, dua ti postoj disa shembuj ku vet do ta kuptosh se sa ka arritur besimi te njeriu, është rrënuar e keqja, lexoj disa shembuj me kujdes te lutem:

Janë me mijëra shembuj por unë dua te jap vetëm disa;

*Shembulli 1. te Mt 8, 5-13*
_Kur Jezusi hyri në Kafarnaum, iu paraqit një centurion dhe iu lut: " Zotëri, shërbëtori im është i shtrirë në shtëpi i paralizuar dhe po vuan shumë................",

Jezusi i tha; "Shko e le të bëhet ashtu siç besove!" Dhe shërbëtori i tij u shërua po në atë orë._ 

Qe do te thotë; e keqja qe e kishte kapluar at familje për arsye qe djali i tyre ishte i paralizuar,  u rrënua menjëherë kur centurioni BESOJ!!



*Shembulli 2; te Mt 8, 1-4*

_Kur Jezusi zbriti nga mali, iu vu pas një turmë e madhe populli. Dhe ja, një i gërbulur iu afrua, ra përmbys para tij e i tha: "O Zot, nëse ti do, mund të më shërosh." 

Atëherë Jezusi e shtriu dorën, e preku dhe i tha:  "Dua, shërohu!"_

Qe do te thotë; e keqja – gërbula  qe e kishte kapluar at person, u rrënua menjëherë kur ajo besoj!!



*Shembulli 3; te Mt 9, 27-31*

_Kur Jezusi u nis prej andej, shkonin pas tij dy të verbër duke bërtitur e thoshin: "Ki mëshirë për ne!" 

Kur arriti në shtëpi, të verbërit iu afruan e Jezusi u tha: "A besoni se mund ta bëj këtë gjë?" 

Ata iu përgjigjën: "Po, Zotëri!" 

Atëherë ua preku sytë e tha: "U bëftë sipas besimit tuaj!"_

Qe do te thotë; e keqja – i verbuar - verbia  qe e kishte kapluar at person, u rrënua menjëherë kur ai besoj!!

Ishin këta tre shembuj te natyrës fizike; i paralizuar, i gërbulur dhe i verbuar.



Tani disa shembuj te tjerë;

*Shembulli 1; te Mt 17, 14-18* 

"Kur mbërritën te populli, iu afrua një njeri, ra në gjunjë para tij dhe i tha: "Zotëri, ki mëshirë për djalin tim: i bie e tokës dhe po vuan shumë. Shpesh bie herë në zjarr e herë në ujë!
Atëherë Jezusi e urdhëroi djallin e ky doli prej djaloshit, që u shërua në atë çast." 

Apo Shembulli te Mk 9, 17-26 shpjegohet shumë mirë se vetëm nëse beson;

_"Mësues, e solla te ti djalin tim që ka në trup një djall që s’e lë të flasë. .....,

Ma sillni këtu!" Ia sollën. Shpirti i ndytë, posa e pa Jezusin, menjëherë e shkapeti djalin; djali, i rënë ashtu për dhe, rrokullisej e shkumonte. 

“Ki mëshirë për ne!..., Nëse mund të bësh gjë... ! - iu përgjigj Jezusi - Gjithçka është e mundshme për atë që beson!" 

Menjëherë babai i djaloshit tha me zë të lartë: "Besoj, por më ndihmo ti të besoj!" 

...... i urdhëroi shpirtit të ndytë dhe i tha: "Shpirt memec dhe i shurdhër, unë po të urdhëroj, dil prej tij dhe mos u kthe më në të!" 

Ai bërtiti, e shkapeti fort djalin dhe doli prej tij. Djaloshi mbeti menjëherë, porsi i vdekur, kështu që shumë thoshin: "Vdiq!" Jezusi e kapi për dore, e ngriti dhe ai u çua në këmbë._ 

Qe do te thotë; e keqja – i djallosur – i sëmuar shpirtnisht,   qe e kishte kapluar at person dhe familjen e tij, u rrënua menjëherë kur prindi besoj!!



Shembujt ne vijim qe tregojnë rrënimin e te keqes se mbi natyrshme;

*Shembulli  te  Mk 8, 1-10* qe përshkruan urinë – njëkohësisht dëgjesën – duke i besuar Jezusit; p”populli ulet për tokë”!

_“ i mori shtatë bukët, u falënderua, i ndau dhe ua dha nxënësve të vet t’ua vënë para. Ata ia dhanë popullit. Kishin edhe pak peshq të vegjël. I bekoi edhe ata dhe u urdhëroi t’ua ndajnë. Hëngrën dhe u nginë. Çuan copa që tepruan shtatë shporta. Ishin rreth katër mijë vetë. Atëherë i përcolli të shkojnë_. Menjëherë hyri në barkë me nxënësit e vet e shkoi në rrethinën e Dalmanutës. 

Qe do te thotë; e keqja – uria është shua, uria – e keqja qe i kishte kapluar popullin, u rrënua menjëherë kur ata besuan dhe u ulen për tokë duke e dëgjuar Zotin!



*Shembulli  te Lk 5, 1-11* qe përshkruan te keqen (mundi i njeriut kot), se si tërë natën kishin provuar te nxëjnë peshq por mundi i tyre u shkoj kot. 

_Jezusi u tha; "Grahi në ujë të thellë e hidhni rrjetat tuaja për të zënë peshk."

Simoni i tha: 

"Mësues, gjithë natën u përpoqëm e nuk zumë asgjë; por pasi po thua ti, do t’i hedh rrjetat." 

Si bënë kështu, zunë një sasi të madhe peshqish - gati po u shqyheshin rrjetat. Atëherë u dhanë shenjë shokëve në lundrën tjetër të vinin e t’u ndihmonin. Ata erdhën dhe i mbushën të dy lundrat aq sa gati u fundosën."_

Qe do te thotë; e keqja – mundi i kotë i njeriut qe mund te quhet e keqe, u rrënua menjëherë kur ata besuan dhe dëgjuan çka Zoti i tha duke vepruar ashtu si Ai këshillon.



*Shembulli Te Gjn 2, 1-11* kur Jezusi shndërron ujit në verë. Por kjo ndodhi pasi qe Nëna e Jezusit kërkoj nga te pranishmit te dëgjojnë Zotin; "Bëni gjithçka t’ju thotë!"

_"Të tretën ditë po bëhej një dasmë në Kanë të Galilesë. Aty ishte edhe nëna e Jezusit. Në dasmë ftuan edhe Jezusin e nxënësit e tij. Kur u mbaroi vera, nëna e Jezusit i tha: 

"Nuk kanë më verë!....................... “

Nëna e tij u tha shërbyesve: 

"Bëni gjithçka t’ju thotë!  ...............”

"Mbushni enët me ujë!"  Ata i mbushën deri në grykë. 

"Merrini tani u tha atëherë e çojani kryetarit të tryezës." 

Ata ia çuan. Kur kryetari i tryezës e kërkoi ujin e kthyer në verë e nuk e dinte nga vinte shërbyesit, ..............!_

Qe do te thotë; e keqja – dështimi, “mungesa e verës” qe permianë simbolikat e veta, por realisht është  e keqe kur ne darsem (ne jetën e njeriut konsumohen gjerat e domosdoshme )  quhet e keqe, u rrënua menjëherë kur ata besuan dhe dëgjuan; "Bëni gjithçka t’ju thotë!", BESIMI e njeriut dhe dëgjesa ndaj Zotit!



*Shembulli te Mt 14, 22-32,* lexojmë se si Pjetri u fundos në ujë kur dyshoj ne Zotin, qe tregon shumë mirë se dyshimi sjellë fundosje, ndërsa besimi sjellë suksesin; filloj të humbas në ujë dhe bërtiti: "Më shpëto o Zot!"  ....!

_”....... Ishte bërë natë, e ai ende gjendej aty vetëm. Barka, që tashmë ishte shumë stadje largë tokës, përplasej prej valësh sepse frynte erë e kundërt. Në rojën e katërt të natës erdhi Jezusi tek ata duke ecur mbi det. Kur nxënësit e hetuan duke ecur përmbi det, u frikësuan dhe than; 

"Diçka po na shtiravet"! 

Prej frikës bërtitën. Por menjëherë Jezusi u tha: 

"Zemër, jam unë, mos keni frikë!" 

Pjetri përgjigji: 

"Zotëri nëse je ti, më urdhëro të vij te ti përmbi ujë!" 

"Eja" i tha Jezusi. 

Atëherë Pjetri zbriti nga barka e po ecte nepër ujë për të shkuar te Jezusi. Porse kur e pau erën e fortë, u frikësua, filloj të humbas në ujë dhe bërtiti: 

"Më shpëto o Zot!" 

Jezusi përnjëherë shtriu dorën e kapi dhe i tha: "Fepakë, përse dyshove!"_ 

Qe do te thotë; e keqja – fundosja ne detë, dallkat dhe katastrofat...., quhet e keqe, u rrënua menjëherë kur njeriu besoj duke e thirrur Zotin; "Më shpëto o Zot!



*Shembulli te Mt 8, 23-2, lexojmë * se Jezusi e fashitë stuhinë, katastrofat natyrore, por kjo e keqe eliminohet kur njeriu BESON Zotit duke thirrur; "Ndore tënde, o Zot"!

_"Si hyri në barkë, pas tij u nisën edhe nxënësit e tij. Dhe ja, në det u çua një stuhi e madhe aq sa valët po e mbulonin barkën; e ai flinte. Atëherë nxënësit iu afruan, e zgjuan dhe i thanë: 

"Ndore tënde, o Zot, se u mbytëm!" 

”..... atëherë u ngrit, u urdhëroi erërave dhe detit e u bë qetësi e madhe....”_

 Qe do te thotë; e keqja – katastrofat – erërat dhe dasllkat,..., quhet e keqe, u bë qetësi dhe pushuan, u rrënua kjo e keqe pasi qe njeriu besoj duke e thirrur Zotin; "Ndore tënde, o Zot, se u mbytëm!"



*Shembulli e ngjalljes nga vdekja*, mund te lexojmë  te Mt 9, 18-19 përshkruhet kur Jezusi ngjall të vdekurin, e keqja- vdekja, u eliminuar kur njeriu besoj Zotit  duke thënë; “vëre dorën mbi të dhe ajo do të ngjallet:

_”Ndërsa Jezusi po ua mësonte këto, ja se iu afrua një kryetar, ra përmbys para tij dhe i tha: 

"Posa më vdiq vajza. Megjithatë eja, vëre dorën mbi të dhe ajo do të ngjallet." 
Jezusi u ngrit dhe bashkë me nxënësit e vet shkoi pas tij. Kur Jezusi arriti në shtëpinë e kryetarit, dhe si i pau ata ë po u binin fyjëve dhe po zhurëm, u tha: 

" Largohuni se vajza nuk ka vdekur, por po fle." 

Ata e perqeshen. Dhe pasi i qiten njerzit përjashta, hyri Jezusi, e mori per dore vajzen, dhe ajo u ngrit. Lajmi i kësaj mrekullie u perhap anëembanë asaj krahine"_. 

Qe do te thotë; e keqja me e madhe e njeriut është vdekja – VDEKJA quhet e  keqe, u rrënua dhe besimi ne ZOT eliminon edhe vdekjen - me te keqen e njeriut, kjo nëse njeriu BESON.


E shumë e shumë shembuj qe tregojnë se e “keqja” e njeriut është mungesa e BESIMIT të tij, rrugë qe ai vet ne vullnet te lirë e ka zgjedur. Kjo është arsyeja e te gjitha te këqijave. 

Zoti secilit njeri ja dha lirinë e plotë, lirinë qe te vendosë, dhe ajo qe iu tha ne zanafillë, kjo liri është aktuale edhe sot. Mëkati është krenaria e njeriut, mos bindja - mosbesim i fjalës së Zotit, dhe mosbindje ndaj vullnetit së Tij. Efektet e tij janë publike dhe aktuale. Ndërsa vdekja është ndëshkimi për mëkatin.
Gjithsesi Zoti na fton në Besim, duke respektuar lirinë e njeriut;  nëse do – më Beso, nëse pranon, nëse bashkëpunon, beson, dashuron…, Ai nuk e krijoj njeriun  pa liri, ai nuk e krijoj njeriun qe t`i përngjante një roboti apo kafshe pa lirinë personale. Njeriu është për nga natyra qenie e lirë. Kjo është lumturia e tij, por edhe drama e tij. Ai mund të zgjedhë të mirën, por mund të dëshirojë edhe të keqen. E keqja është tash më e njohur; do të thotë kundërshtim apo rrotullim praptas i së mirës. Zoti na merr me seriozitet dhe e nderon deri në fund lirinë tonë.

Zgjedhe dhe merr EuroStar1, Beso nëse don ta rrenojmë te "keqen" e cila as qe ekziton por vet njeriu bëhet e keqja e tij, 
respekt, toni77

*vazhdon------>*

----------


## EuroStar1

Pershendetje komunitetit katolik... Toni faleminderit per pergjigjet

Do kisha deshire nje shpjegim te mirfillte te pershkrimit te ferrit se si eshte sipas fes se krishtere ?

Pershendetje

----------


## toni77_toni

> Do kisha deshire nje shpjegim te mirfillte te pershkrimit te ferrit se si eshte sipas fes se krishtere ?
> 
> Pershendetje



Pershkrimit i ferrit eshte vuajtje në mënyrë të tmershme nga mungesa e Zotit.

Ferri eshte i ndarë nga prania e Zotit, edhe ne kete bote qe jetojmë eshte nje lloj ferri - vuajtje dhe mundime dhe ne fund vdekja, por ka mundesi te afrimit te njeriut te Zoti, me besim, lutje pushohen dhe lehtesohen vuajtjet, shpirti qetesohet dhe e takon Hirin - paqen e Zotit, takohet me Zotin, por ferri perfundimtar është ndarja perfundimtare nga Zoti. Kjo nuk ka edhe se si te shpjegohet ndryshe veq se eshte vuajtje në mënyrë të tmershme dhe i pa kthyeshem.

----------

